# Chants?



## JBMetalworks (Mar 11, 2015)

Looking to find my first Chantrelle. I believe the timing is right for se mi, and this heat got me thinking about them. Are we just waiting on a few good rains before we start seeing them? 

I thought I would be seeing reports by now, but maybe not with how dry it is.


----------



## DanSS26 (Jul 10, 2008)

We definitely need rain. I have not bothered to look for them yet because of how dry it has been. And just to hot to be hiking in the woods.


----------



## JBMetalworks (Mar 11, 2015)

Thanks, I was hoping I was on the right track. I agree, too hot lately to spend much time in the woods looking. Sounds like we might finally get some rain and a cool down this weekend!


----------



## Woodbutcher-1 (Nov 21, 2004)

Cut 7 chants on 7-1 and have not been back in the woods since then. To darn hot and the ground is dry. We need a good steady rain fall soon.


----------



## luckyfish (Jan 23, 2013)

Hopefully they start popping after this rain. I checked a chant spot a week ago and nothing. Picked a good 10lbs or so from this spot last year so hoping for another good year but we will see. Good luck on your search


----------



## Woodbutcher-1 (Nov 21, 2004)

Finally got some much needed rain today in the south east section of our state. More to come 
according to the experts. I'll be out in the morning testing my new boots.


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 4, 2012)

I did pretty good yesterday in the Waterloo area. A few pounds. Left a lot in the woods too. Condition was pretty good for down here.


----------



## Woodbutcher-1 (Nov 21, 2004)

celticcurl said:


> I did pretty good yesterday in the Waterloo area. A few pounds. Left a lot in the woods too. Condition was pretty good for down here.


A few pounds is great. I think you folks had a lot more rain in the past 2 weeks than what we got. I cut 7 yesterday (7-11) and 3 today. Could use some more rain.


----------



## PicaTommy (Feb 18, 2011)

Picked these this morning in the SELP. Lots of buttons that should benefit from the rain that just came through. Picked a pound in the Cadillac unit yesterday too.









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## DanP (Mar 1, 2005)

South East Lower yesterday. Got enough for dinner - Sauteed off with lobster in a cream
sauce!!
!


----------



## Woodbutcher-1 (Nov 21, 2004)

DanP said:


> South East Lower yesterday. Got enough for dinner - Sauteed off with lobster in a cream
> sauce!!
> Nice looking meal Dan. What,no invite?


----------



## DanP (Mar 1, 2005)

Sorry no invites but we did share with friends only got about an hour and a half of hunting in as I was also smoking pork loins and pork belly. After zero chants for me last year the lobster was an add on celebration with cream sauce. The smoked pork rounded out the meal. A great start to summer mushroom season. Keep the rain coming!


----------



## Honyuk96 (Nov 21, 2014)

First ever for me today .


----------



## Woodbutcher-1 (Nov 21, 2004)

Cinnabar-red Chanterelle. It takes a lot of them to fill a plate.:woohoo1:


----------



## Vicious Fishous (Sep 12, 2006)

Here’s 11 lbs of oysters and chants. West of TC. Most of the oysters came from one fallen beech. Made up for a crappy morel season


----------



## DanP (Mar 1, 2005)

Nice to know chants are showing up that far north. Will be up for a few hours on Sunday - road trip - guess I can carve out an hour or two to walk in the woods.


----------



## lievense81 (Feb 12, 2014)

Grand Traverse County 

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## lievense81 (Feb 12, 2014)

lievense81 said:


> Grand Traverse County
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Wouldn't post pictures
















Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jasperdog (Nov 8, 2007)

Got a few in Emmet County today.. There were some slugged up and some too small to pick...


----------



## DanP (Mar 1, 2005)

Did not find much in the north central park of the state (4 bug eaten chants) and nothing in Alcona county - through received good rain overnight. was surprised at how few mushrooms of any type I saw.


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

Fried Michigan Salmon with Chanterelles in a Butter Sauce with a Baked Potato and Sun Dried Tomato Salad.








Baked Honey Mustard Pork Tenderloin with Chanterelles, Taters and Carrots.


----------



## DanP (Mar 1, 2005)

MJack

Some great photos! Have to say your the man when it comes to using Mushrooms in your 
meals!!


----------



## ReallyBigFish (May 8, 2014)

Yes MJ is the GOAT with shrooms. I made his chant crawdad pie and it was amazing. Hoping to score some chants this weekend.


----------



## luckyfish (Jan 23, 2013)

Got some fresh ones in the SE. Left lots of buttons.


----------



## jasperdog (Nov 8, 2007)

Wife and daughter spent “20 minutes” picking these. They were near “ the spot” so they stopped. The chants were a bonus. They said there were a ton of bug eaten mushrooms.


----------

